# Any Retired U.S. Military?



## jayshro (Jun 25, 2016)

Greetings! I'm soon to be retired from the Air Force and Im planning on moving to Thailand eventually. My wife is Thai and we have some land in Nakhon Phanom and desire to build a house on it. Im years away but want to start planning now. I have so many questions! Is anyone living solely off their military retirement check? Do you have experience in building a home in Thailand? Are there tax ramifications for retired military? I'm new so if theres a thread you can point me to please do. Just wanted to generate some chat and hear your experiences! Thanks!


----------



## M1Tanker (Nov 29, 2014)

jayshro,

I retired this past October out of the U.S. Army. I moved to the Buriram province in December 2015.

PM me for more information.

M1Tanker.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Private Messaging*

Please take note. The PM system in Expat Forum will become usable only after members make five (5) good posts .


Jet Lag
Moderator


----------



## M1Tanker (Nov 29, 2014)

Good point. 

I suppose I need to get busy.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

M1Tanker said:


> Good point.
> 
> I suppose I need to get busy.


M1,

I served in the Army out of Ft Ord years ago. Am married and living in the Philippines. Is there anything I can help with from here?


Jet Lag


----------



## M1Tanker (Nov 29, 2014)

Jetlag,

I just thought I could communicate in more detail via messaging vs the forum.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

M1Tanker said:


> Jetlag,
> 
> I just thought I could communicate in more detail via messaging vs the forum.


Ah, okay. Well hopefully there will be enough replies to your post to get you started. We do have members there so hopefully..


Best of luck

Jet Lag


----------



## M1Tanker (Nov 29, 2014)

Maybe he has moved to a another source of information.

Having just moved her myself after planning it for over a year, I may be able to provide some answers and opinions.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

M1Tanker said:


> Maybe he has moved to a another source of information.
> 
> Having just moved her myself after planning it for over a year, I may be able to provide some answers and opinions.


Yea, he may have found a different source. Although the forum itself is big and a lot of members, the Thailand and Malaysia pages are pretty quiet. Takes getting use to living in these foreign country. Way different than home and can get frustrating at times. Still better than fighting traffic on the freeways of Southern Calif though..


----------



## M1Tanker (Nov 29, 2014)

I use other sources (forums) as well. With that said and even though the Thailand forum is somewhat quiet, I do find it useful and helpful with much fewer rantings than other forums.


----------

